# Secret Slingshot Santa 2012 - The Slingshots



## funk3ymunky (May 14, 2012)

Just received my trade with Btoon84 today, what can I say... AMAZING! Not only did he include an excellently made slingshot banded up with tapered TBG, he also included 7 spare pouches, a sheet of theraband green, set of double TBG (tapered) and a couple of lengths of tex tubes! He also included a really nice note with the package. Thank you so much Brandon for the amazing slingshot and extras! Yours should be in the post soon! Now I just have to live up to that standard :s





  








Secret Santa Trade with Btoon84




__
funk3ymunky


__
Oct 25, 2012


__
4



Finished with oil & several coats of beeswax









  








Secret Santa Trade with Btoon84




__
funk3ymunky


__
Oct 25, 2012




Whole package again









  








Secret Santa Trade with Btoon84




__
funk3ymunky


__
Oct 25, 2012


__
1



Whole package


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

funk3ymunky said:


> Just received my trade with Btoon84 today, what can I say... AMAZING! Not only did he include an excellently made slingshot banded up with tapered TBG, he also included 7 spare pouches, a sheet of theraband green, set of double TBG (tapered) and a couple of lengths of tex tubes! He also included a really nice note with the package. Thank you so much Brandon for the amazing slingshot and extras! Yours should be in the post soon! Now I just have to live up to that standard :s


Glad you got your package safe n sound buddy! Thanks for posting up what ya got! Extras are always fun! FYI you are the first person (outside of my buddy maomao) to have a Slim Pickin'! Let me know what you think







have fun and be safe


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Post in this thread once you receive your gift for all to see


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks nice, and the lot of extras very cool


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

hey-o!

I received my secret slingshot(s) from Melvin yesterday, take a look! This guy is so nice, he sent me two! The first is Dayhiker's "plinker" design in black walnut. The second is a variation of a chalice and ninja, also Dayhiker designs, in spalted maple pinned down the forks with bamboo dowels. Notice the nice brass lanyard hole liners. They are both super sweet, but my favorite is the black walnut plinker. Super comfy, great size. A joy to knock the crap out of a can with. They came banded with 107s, something new to me, I love trying out different bands.

Thank you very much Melvin!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

funk3ymunky said:


> Just received my trade with Btoon84 today, what can I say... AMAZING! Not only did he include an excellently made slingshot banded up with tapered TBG, he also included 7 spare pouches, a sheet of theraband green, set of double TBG (tapered) and a couple of lengths of tex tubes! He also included a really nice note with the package. Thank you so much Brandon for the amazing slingshot and extras! Yours should be in the post soon! Now I just have to live up to that standard :s


Well, when you see such a trade ...It's Btoon84 for sure!!! Awesome


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Both SS's are awesome, the black walnut is my favorit too, looks bombastic


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi guys just an update here. Got a great surprise this morning after a horrible week! Many thanks to Trobbie66 this fork is a gem. It is so smooth and the satin finish is amazing I really hope my end of the trade makes him as happy as I am Christmas early this year lol!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Lovely looking frame, nice wood


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm very happy today because I got my secret Santa fork from LVO today!
It's a very fine one made of Walnut, with Cedar palm swells. This kind of fork is right up my alley and was very comfortable and accurate for me today. I love it! The craftsmanship and looks are second to none as well. Thanks, Larry!

































... Larry, being the generous soul that he is, also sent me a second fork, but I won't show it here because it got damaged in transit unfortunately.







I'm sure Larry is as disappointed about this as I am -- no, more. But this one came through with only a slight dent in the finish -- which is CA glue, by the way. And I'm as happy as a clam!








Edit... after I originally posted I went back downstairs to start setting up my new band saw, but ended up going outside and shooting some more with this beauty. This time I was going for a can 15 yards away instead of 10, and I was hitting almost every shot. It's a top-slotted fork with some TBG singles and with my 3/8 steel, I am really really lovin this thing!


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Very nice sling shots and trades so far!

Here is my SS from none other than Perry aka "PawPaw Sailor".


----------



## mike88206 (Dec 11, 2010)

Is there a way to sign up for this "secret santa"?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

mike88206 said:


> Is there a way to sign up for this "secret santa"?


You're a bit late sorry, have to wait until the next one.


----------



## mike88206 (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh well, NBD, thanks for replying so quickly though.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

BootMuck said:


> Very nice sling shots and trades so far!
> 
> Here is my SS from none other than Perry aka "PawPaw Sailor".


Awesome shooting Bootmuck! You make my little toy look seriously good...


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Pawpawsailor said:


> Very nice sling shots and trades so far!
> 
> Here is my SS from none other than Perry aka "PawPaw Sailor".


Awesome shooting Bootmuck! You make my little toy look seriously good...
[/quote]

Thanks!

I soft shot marbles because steel would have blown the can away within a few shots! You make nice sling and it's far from a "toy", especially with these wide bands!


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Hey all. Sorry it has taken so long to get this posted,bussy time of year. Harvest,hunting,drinking,etc. I received my catty from Luxor about 10 days ago, so have had lots of time to play. I like it so much it has taken the place of my Luck Ring for edc! Thanks Luxor,sweet catty!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That does look like nice, congratulations, Trobbie!


----------



## funk3ymunky (May 14, 2012)

Looks like some amazing slingshots so far!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Here's my great pecan natural from Bootmuck... Outstanding work and a great shooter... Thanks Bryan, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Great slingshots


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks pawpaw you are far too kind!

I'm just glad you like it. Seems like you laid a wallop on that can too!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

BootMuck said:


> Thanks pawpaw you are far too kind!
> 
> I'm just glad you like it. Seems like you laid a wallop on that can too!


I shortened the bands after shooting this video, and it feels a bit better now. You really did a good job on this one Bryan, it balances in my hand very well. Keep up the good work!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Here is the slingshot eShot sent me.

It appears similar in grain to mahogany but much harder. Very well finished and a fine little shooter. I banded it up with some of Flatband's linatex and it is a can punisher


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, those pics looks nice mate! I plan to post your slingshot here but it is much worth to post on a new thread http://slingshotforu...rom-flippinout/


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Guys, i got my secret Santa Slingshot from Hrawk today!
he send me his MBBS with a carbon fiber cover on the grip - thats awesome!
He polished the aluminum mirror and it fits my hand perfekt, i love it.
he gave me even roo leather pieces and packed two sets tapered tubes from Dankung into the package.
I am very impressed!
will made a vid soon.

thanks a lot

The whole packing:








the Slingshot:














ready to shoot:


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Awesome! Glad it arrived safely and pleased you like it


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I just want to thank LittleBear for two wonderful slingshots. I wish I could have taken better pictures of them, because I am not doing them justice with the photo.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

BobbyZarlinga said:


> I just want to thank LittleBear for two wonderful slingshots. I wish I could have taken better pictures of them, because I am not doing them justice with the photo.


I had the honor of shooting these last night, and they are both absolutely phenomenal. Superb craftsmanship and great design in play here. nice work Little Bear.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

And mine arrived today.

Sweet little slingshot, in an aromatic ceder box with a leather pouch full of 5/16" steel.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

LittleBear said:


> And mine arrived today.
> 
> Sweet little slingshot, in an aromatic ceder box with a leather pouch full of 5/16" steel.


Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

BobbyZarlinga said:


> And mine arrived today.
> 
> Sweet little slingshot, in an aromatic ceder box with a leather pouch full of 5/16" steel.


Hope you enjoy it.
[/quote]
Do and will.
Thank you
Cheers & happy holidays.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Received from Brainleak this very nice pfs.
Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

LittleBear said:


> And mine arrived today.
> 
> Sweet little slingshot, in an aromatic ceder box with a leather pouch full of 5/16" steel.
> 
> ...


Wow!!!This is a great gift!!!! ...and awesome slingshot!


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

The slingshot from Danny arrived today and it is amazing! He even asked what color micarta I wanted and made it for this one! Green and Black







From the looks of it its 3/8" thick aluminum, half brushed and half polished. He included a nice set of Fastbands too! Danny IS the man! It is a work of art.


----------



## mike88206 (Dec 11, 2010)

Setarip said:


> The slingshot from Danny arrived today and it is amazing! He even asked what color micarta I wanted and made it for this one! Green and Black
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is AWESOME















I am in love


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> Received from Brainleak this very nice pfs.
> Thanks Jeff.


Hope it shoots well for you, Bob!

Cant wait to receive yours!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

brainleak said:


> Received from Brainleak this very nice pfs.
> Thanks Jeff.


Hope it shoots well for you, Bob!

Cant wait to receive yours!
[/quote]
It's on the way, it'll be there very soon. Your pfs works very well......cheers!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Glad you like it Josh


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Awesome slingshots, good shots for all !!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Received my ss from BuBsMuBollock! It included latex, leather, and a laminated pouch! A swivel is installed thru a shell casing for the lanyard! This is an excellent catapult. Thanks Bu!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Beanflip -- that's fantastic!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Beanflip -- that's fantastic!


 Yes it is! I gotta tell ya, I was a bit apprehensive about being paired with a fairly new member. But, Bu is the real deal!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow, I'm certainly one lucky bugger.

On my way out the door this morning I just about bumped into the postman with a box in his hands. I quickly signed and rushed back in to open it!

Not only was there this amazing slingshot, but a DVD detailing the whole build process and test shots. Talk about the complete package!

Thanks so much Tobias, it's freaking awesome!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That is AWESOME!


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

I am very pleased that it has finally arrived and that you like it!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

WOW! That is stunning. Nice slingshot you got there Hrawk. Awesome work Tobias, I always look forward to seeing your creations.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Very beautiful looking catapult.
What kind of wood did you use?


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

outstanding work, the wood and the shape top


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

AnTrAxX said:


> Very beautiful looking catapult.
> What kind of wood did you use?


The folder on the DVD he sent me is named 'Apfelschleuder' which Google Translate tells me is 'Apple Slingshot'.


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

lol Google Translator is one of the best what google made









i made it from a old big Fork i found in my barn, was maybe two years there and almost dry.

i really enjoy this Topic! so much nice shooters are build! this was a very good idea Hrawk!


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

Received my trade from Quarterinmynose last week but am having trouble posting pictures.Thanks to him he posted some pictures of this beauty for all to see,I knew I couldn't get away with no pictures. As I told him I'm almost afraid to shoot it,a fork hit would make me cry,10 different woods,just a beautiful job,also included about 3 pounds of 7/16 steel balls and several bandsets ,TBG,latex and gum rubber,these trades just keep getting better all the time. Thanks again.
Melvin


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

here is a couple pics. Don't be afraid to shoot it, that's what it was made for!


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

WOW ! thats a beautyful one! good job quarterinmynose!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Agreed! no point in owning a slingshot without shooting it ...

BTW: Amazing work QT!







*flawless*


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

That is such a beltin lookin slinger!!!

Cheers
AL


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

HOLY COWLY QIMN! You knocked that one outta the park! Now I see what you did with the Bacote!!! : ) you are a maniac bro. an absolute maniac! I'm serious when I say, I would eat that thing it is so nice!


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

The slingshot I received from Bob. Fits really well in the hand. One **** of a shooter.

AKA EOLH

Thanks Bob!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Glad you like it Jeff!


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> Glad you like it Jeff!


It's a great shooter Bob! Both hammer grip and finger thumb supported. A real looker too.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Wow, I'm certainly one lucky bugger.
> 
> On my way out the door this morning I just about bumped into the postman with a box in his hands. I quickly signed and rushed back in to open it!
> 
> ...


Congrats!
I would love to have one of these!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Got my ss from all buns glazing. What a nice little shooter! Love the wood from down under to! Thanks again


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

M_J said:


> Congrats!
> I would love to have one of these!


i have colected a big fork like this last week, now it needs two years to dry down. maybe we can made a trade 2015 ?


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Well the postie stopped by my house today and left a parcel for me,as soon as i saw it i new it was from pop shot, after ripping it open like a mad dog i was surprised to find not 1 but 2 new slingshots ,both of them are excellent ,cheers steven.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

BuBsMuBollock where are you bud? I didn't take any photos of what i sent to you. Please post some.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

More pictures here - http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20272-secret-santa-2012-yew-natural-pic-heavy/


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

harson said:


> Well the postie stopped by my house today and left a parcel for me,as soon as i saw it i new it was from pop shot, after ripping it open like a mad dog i was surprised to find not 1 but 2 new slingshots ,both of them are excellent ,cheers steven.


 Nice, I have one of Pops naturals, good stuff.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Dang Danny! That's a real looker you have there. Absolutely beautiful. Who was the craftsman?

Nevermind...just saw the post linked. Nice work Setarip.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That's a Knock Out Danny!


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

when is the next one??? I want in its Christmas right??


----------

